# wisdom teeth



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2007)

i don't know if this is the right place for this, but if it's not...mods, feel free to move. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, i have this really terrible pain around the very last tooth in the top of my mouth on the right side. everytime i eat anything and use that tooth to chew it, it feels like someone's sticking pins in my gums. the other side isn't having any problem at all though. does that mean one of my wisdom teeth is happening? or..coming in or whatever they do that i've heard is so painful?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 20, 2007)

possibly.. it could also be a cavity

OR since you just reciently got your braces off your teeth are sensitive. that happened to me. was that the tooth with the band around it?


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah it was. i didn't even think of it being sensitive, because i got them off two weeks ago...and i haven't had much of a problem since then :shrug:


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 20, 2007)

Rule number one, if you're concerned, go and see a dentist.  There are all sorts of causes of dental pain and they're all far easier to treat if tackled early.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 20, 2007)

I got my braces off 10 years ago and I'm now starting to have problems on some of my teeth from them.  The dentist told me it is decalcification and the surface of my tooth is weakened and it is causing me incredible pain.  He said it is an effect from having braces that just kept getting worse and worse over the years, but sometimes when people get them off they have it already under their brackets.  That could be your problem!  It's incredibly painful! :/  It doesn't sound like Wisdom Teeth to me though, that is more of an ache than a sharp pain in the mouth, which gets worse over time.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2007)

that makes sense...it's on the tooth where one of the anchors was, so i can definately see how it would have weakend my tooth. thanks for letting me know. i'm going to get my retainers sometime this week, so i'll ask about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did he say there was any way to fix it?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 21, 2007)

No unfortunately there isn't really too much they can do, although mine is on the front of my canine (ouch!) and the dentist did "fill" it, basically he just roughed it up a bit with the drill so the filling would stick.  Then he told me that they stay 95% of the time but it could pop out, talk about painful!  I'm praying it stays put haha!


----------

